# Test Subject #001



## Neveroddoreven (Oct 18, 2014)

Let's make this short .
I have a really fake Nokia E71 and I want to mod it .
By modding it I mean these things :

1. Can I replace it's OS ? Not to Symbian, even a very simple, yet customizable OS would do .

Currently the phone's state is : not opening, battery issues and also has a slight problem to being recognized when I plug in it's USB cable; or it has some major issues .

The mere thing I want the eventually - modded phone to do is make/ receive calls and send/ receive text messages; the more, the better .

And I got stuck to "1" . 
Anyway, if there's any chance to mod this thing, I would really appreciate some advice and some clear instructions because I really want to make a project out of this.

Thank you .
For more information, leave a reply asking for it .





Ignore the crappy quality and the lighting; currently owing a LG C300, not happy with it .


----------

